# Where to find 3pc gotti wheel bolts? RO Titan



## mk2vdubber (Feb 4, 2002)

Looking for just a few wheel bolts to finish a set of Gotti's im refurbing. The head is a 12 point 5/16". They say RO and Titan on the head. Thanks for any help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Where to find 3pc gotti wheel bolts? RO Titan (mk2vdubber)*

you know the threadsize?


----------



## mk2vdubber (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: Where to find 3pc gotti wheel bolts? RO Titan (audi666)*

newp.---++++++ and i guess id take the corrensponding nuts too. ill snap a couple pics of the faces and take a length measurement of the bolts. as long as theyre pretty close i dont really care.


----------



## UBER-GTI (Mar 31, 2007)

http://www.titanium-touch.de/home.php
i have gottis as well i am rebuilding and bolts labled "titan" are made from titanium... the above link sells all the bolts one could possibly want/need. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by UBER-GTI at 2:14 PM 2-1-2010_


----------

